# cpt 46285 (2nd stage fistulectomy)



## caroline75771 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello,

Can cpt code 46285 (Surgical treatment of anal fistula (fistulectomy/fistulotomy); second stage be billed with modifier-58 during  post-op period of another procedure (46280)?

Thank you.


----------



## mjewett (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes that is exactly right.


----------

